# Tyme Cub Lathe Bits.



## MickCheese (15 Sep 2011)

First time on wood turning so hello to you all, I need some advice.

I have just got Tyme Cub not in great condition but working.

The problem is it didn't come with a tool rest or the tool rest holder, it does have the Bristol lever and two plates for attaching the holder to the bars.

I don't think the lathe is worth much so I don't really want to pay a fortune on this, I may not even like turning! :shock: 

So where should I look other than eBay to find the bits I need and will just about any rest do?

Sorry for the numpty questions but just a door stop without a rest.

Or should I give up on this and buy a small lathe from Axminster. I just want to try turning.

Thanks in anticipation.

Mick


----------



## nev (16 Sep 2011)

hello and welcome, 
you've probably done it already, but i googled tyme cub and came up with various things including this...

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/althea/tymelathes.htm

and they suggest contacting Pyatt woodworking for spares etc.

http://www.coronetwoodworking.co.uk/ContactUs.html

don't know how old or relevant the web page is but its probably worth a phone call  

hth


----------



## MickCheese (16 Sep 2011)

Nev

Thanks for that, I did get the same link but assumed it was really old, I did see mentioned mid 80s.

You've made me think though, so I will give the number a try.

Mick


----------

